# oil consumption



## samir.andraos (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello,

I drive a golf GTI 2007 engine FSI Turbo and the other day i was checking the oil and i was at the minimun and it was 2800 miles and the car is new the engine marks 23,000 miles only .
i just want to know is there someone expirencing this problem is it normal and what oil grade should i use i ma using now 10/60 W oil grade.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: oil consumption (samir.andraos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samir.andraos* »_Hello,

I drive a golf GTI 2007 engine FSI Turbo and the other day i was checking the oil and i was at the minimun and it was 2800 miles and the car is new the engine marks 23,000 miles only .
i just want to know is there someone expirencing this problem is it normal and what oil grade should i use i ma using now 10/60 W oil grade.

bienvenue samir,
Some oil consumption is normal for that engine, it shouldn't be excessive though. You just changed the oil 2800 miles ago?
You should not be using 10w60 oil, pick one from this list. The most popular oils to use are Mobil 1 0w40 and Castrol Syntec 5w40.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...73129


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: oil consumption (samir.andraos)*

5W-40 or 5W-30 are the weights (stated in your manual).
i use 5W-40 myself. You might like the 0W-40 for those Montreal winters tho.
As for consumption, I found that the Castrol Syntec burns too easily in this engine. Spend the extra $$ and get a good european-made synthetic. I noticed a significant drop in consumption when i made this move.


----------

